# One Smoker Two Turkeys



## Hawk5000 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello all, I am doing some Thanks giving planning and I am considering smoking 2 turkeys in my 40" Masterbuilt electric smoker. I have a couple questions for people who have done this before? 

How does this effect cooking time. IF i would normally be able to cook a 12 pound turkey in 10 hours, how long will it take to cook 2, 12 pound turkeys?

 What about temperature consistence? It seems to me the turkey on the lower rack will cook faster because it is closer to the heating element.   Should i swap the 2 turkeys from time to time so they both get time closer to the heating element?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2017)

Your cooking time will be about the same, maybe a half hour longer due to the fact that your putting that much cold meat in the smoker & it may take a little longer to get back to temp. And yes I would rotate the racks about half way through.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2017)

Exactly what Al Said !!

And try to keep the bottom one as far from the heating element as possible.

Bear


----------



## bregent (Oct 31, 2017)

Just gonna throw this out there in case you haven't already considered...not everyone in my family likes smoked turkey for Thanksgiving.  They feel the smoke doesn't mix well with the traditional fixings.  So I usually smoke 1 and roast another in the oven.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 31, 2017)

If you have never smoked a turkey in your Masterbuilt before, don't expect crispy skin, but it will have beautiful color. I found I prefer finishing the bird in a roaster oven at higher temps anyway for a more edible skin. Cured and then smoked=AMAZING!


----------



## Hawk5000 (Nov 1, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Your cooking time will be about the same, maybe a half hour longer due to the fact that your putting that much cold meat in the smoker & it may take a little longer to get back to temp. And yes I would rotate the racks about half way through.
> Al




Thanks for the info this is what I was guessing would be the case.


----------



## Hawk5000 (Nov 1, 2017)

bregent said:


> Just gonna throw this out there in case you haven't already considered...not everyone in my family likes smoked turkey for Thanksgiving.  They feel the smoke doesn't mix well with the traditional fixings.  So I usually smoke 1 and roast another in the oven.




Understood, I plan to only smoke the first 1 to 2 hours.


----------



## Hawk5000 (Nov 1, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> If you have never smoked a turkey in your Masterbuilt before, don't expect crispy skin, but it will have beautiful color. I found I prefer finishing the bird in a roaster oven at higher temps anyway for a more edible skin. Cured and then smoked=AMAZING!



Thanks for the heads up. I did a test run with one 12lb turkey last weekend and i was quite happy with the results. The oven finish sounds like a good trick to.


----------



## papasmoker (Nov 7, 2017)

How long and at what temp would you finish in the oven if the skin isn't crispy?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 7, 2017)

After the bird is out of the smoker , place it uncovered in oven at 375' to 400 is what I have done. Keep an eye on it for it not to burn! Especially if you have used any sugars in your brine or rub.

Time will vary, and depends on what internal temp you pulled your bird out of the smoker. If you pulled your bird out of the smoker early, just finish it in the oven that way until desired IT.

The last one I did, I pulled out of the smoker at 145-150' IT and finished in the oven like described until it hit 169. Then I let it rest and then refrigerated until the next day then deboned it and into vac bags. It was the best turkey I ever had.


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 7, 2017)

I've had good luck with boning out the birds, leaving only wing, leg and thigh bones in them then brining and placing in a mesh bag with only skin showing. then I  hung from the top rack with S-hooks. Keeps then VERY moist and carving is a breeze


----------

